# Channel Catfish



## bubforever (Jul 27, 2007)

As told in the bass post i also managed to catch a baby channel catfish. Bbuuttt... it seems to be having some trouble. I think its close to dying because it is balancing on its tail on the bottom and slightly slanted. Anybody know what might be wrong? I'll try to get a picture of it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2007)

Try to find baby bullheads as they are smaller and will do better in your tank.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 28, 2007)

Bullheads are evil! :lol:


----------



## bubforever (Jul 28, 2007)

Sadly I had to put the poor thing out of its misery last night. It was either tweaking out, having seizures, or some other cause because it was flipping around or doing barrel rolls in the tank.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow it was like a carp :lol:


----------



## Rory (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a channel catfish in my pond, who once broke a herons legs. He's called kitty and will let you rud his forehead. he gets along fine with goldfish, I think this was because we put him in as a wee baby when they were bigger than him.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool i want a pond but to much maintanance


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Uugghh. Ponds require so much work it's ridiculous. The heaters are constantly breaking down...the stones are falling off...plants are molding...fresh water needed...expenses expenses expenses...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 2, 2007)

You know, i think before man ponds did well without tidying up  :roll:


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

> You know, i think before man ponds did well without tidying up  :roll:


not for exotic species they didn't...


----------

